# Outdoors > Photography and Video >  Windows movie maker

## Sean

Hi,
can someone please send me the download link for windows movie maker?

----------


## PillowDribbler

Gidday,i think that Microsoft dont support the old Movie Maker now but the old version is still downloadable,maybe cnet downloads.If you are using Windows 10 it is online based now. Pretty sure You Tube has an internal one.If your copper is a bit slow and want basic editing the old Movie Maker would be the option.

----------


## Sean

Im on windows 7 and I just want WMM because im more formilier to me

----------


## mickey

This one?

Movie Maker - Microsoft Windows

----------


## PillowDribbler

Get Movie Maker - Microsoft Windows       This page says it is in windows essentials so you might already have it on your computer,might have to look for it.Changes to Movie Maker Live in 10 which will be available through a Windows Live log in.Hotmail,One Drive etc are covered in this log in. Cheers.

----------


## specweapon

Windows Essentials - Microsoft Windows

Or get windows 10 and download something from the app store

----------


## Sean

can you upgrade from windows 7 to 10 ?

----------


## PillowDribbler

Yep,should be something going on already,if there is a white window at the bottom right of your screen click that and follow prompts if not go to the Windows Essentials page that specweapon has put up and it is up the top.Its a big download so you might have to download it overnight.Cheers.

----------

